# Training class in Downham Market/Kings Lynn



## Bramble and Olive (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for reading. I have recently moved to Downham Market, Norfolk and I am looking for a training class in the area.

I have a rescue Staffy. She's been with me 3 months and we need to go to classes. She is beyond basic level right now in terms of obedience and we are looking to socialize with other dogs rather than train for competition.

I don't drive so we need weekend classes really, so I can use public transport.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Hopefully Cleo38 will see your post as she lives in that area and may know of a class.

There is a training club in Ely if that's any good?


----------



## Bramble and Olive (Jun 29, 2012)

Ely would be ok. Do you have contact details for them?

Thanks


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bramble and Olive said:


> Ely would be ok. Do you have contact details for them?
> 
> Thanks


No, although I could probably find out, but I'll send you a private message with four others I've just sent to another member in your area.


----------



## Bramble and Olive (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the PM but no one seems to offer a Saturday class. I did email to check if the website is up to date.

I need Kings Lynn, Ely or Cambridge for evenings as I can use trains. Evening bus services don't exist here.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bramble and Olive said:


> Thanks for the PM but no one seems to offer a Saturday class. I did email to check if the website is up to date.
> 
> I need Kings Lynn, Ely or Cambridge for evenings as I can use trains. Evening bus services don't exist here.


Well there's Cambridge Dog Training Club on a Monday evening but it's not in the centre of Cambridge, it's still at Shelford as far as I know. Wish I'd seen your message last night as I've been to their Championship Obedience Show today and could have asked the Secretary.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you looked here?

Dog Training Clubs in Norfolk - The Kennel Club


----------

